# CM G550M Defekt?



## DerVerwalter (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

heute Nachmittag hat sich leider etwas schlimmes bei mir im Zimmer zugetragen. Ich saß vor meinem ca. halben Jahr alten PC und genoss meinen Sonntag, da haut es plötzlich die Sicherung raus
und der Strom war weg. Nachdem ich den Strom jedoch wieder eingeschaltet habe, konnte ich meinen Computer nicht mehr starten. Genauer gesagt hat sich nichts mehr getan, nachdem ich den
Power-Schalter gedrückt habe. Zudem habe ich auch mehrere Steckdosen ausprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Aus diesem Grund vermute ich mal das mein Netzteil nicht mehr funktioniert und wollte
nun fragen was jetzt das klügste ist zu tun. Ob ich den PC noch irgendwie anbekommen kann oder das Netzteil hoffnungslos hinüber ist.

Mein System:
Intel Xeon e3-1231v3 4x3,4ghz
ddr3 8gb crucial ballistix sport
250gb ssd
500gb hdd
r9 290 tri x oc sapphire
mb asrock b85 pro4
CM G550M Netzteil

Mfg DerVerwalter


----------



## bschicht86 (7. Dezember 2015)

Netzteil restlos ausbauen und wenn du ein wenig Plan von der Materie hast, die grüne Ader gegen eine schwarze brücken. Dann siehst du, ob das NT noch geht oder im Eimer ist.

Ansonsten besorg dir auch noch ein Netzteil, womit du deine übrigen Komponenten auf Funktion testen kannst.


----------



## DerVerwalter (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort,

leider bin ich der einzige in meinem Haushalt der einen Stand-PC benutzt und habe deshalb leider auch kein anderes Netzteil zur Verfügung.
Ahnung  habe ich eigentlich keine von Netzteilen, aber ich würde das mal probieren, sofern du das einem Anfänger zutrauen würdest.


----------



## bschicht86 (8. Dezember 2015)

Ohne Plan von der Materie würde ich dir grundsätzlich nur empfehlen, gleich ein neues NT zu kaufen oder wenigstens zu einem Kumpel zu gehen, der eins liegen hätte, bzw. es testen könnte.

Weil an sowas ohne Vorkenntnisse rumzuexperimentieren könnte zum tödlichen Stromschlag führen oder einen Brand verursachen.


----------



## fipS09 (8. Dezember 2015)

Traust du dir zu da zwei Kontakte am ATX Stecker zu brücken? Wenn sich dann nix tut funktioniert es nicht.
Tu uns hier bloß einen gefallen und SCHRAUB DAS TEIL BLOß NICHT AUF! LEBENSGEFAHR!


----------



## DerVerwalter (8. Dezember 2015)

Ja genau, das meinte ich. Ich habe mal ein Video von PCGH gesehen wo sie einen PC gereinigt haben, da wurde auch von den Gefahren eines offenen Netzteils gesprochen.
Ich habe mal den Support von Mindfactory angeschrieben, ob ich eventuell ein neues NT bekomme, da ich ja noch gut mind. 1,5 Jahre Garantie darauf habe.


----------



## DerVerwalter (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab es jetzt mal ausgebaut und schicke es zurück an den Händler. ^^


----------



## DerVerwalter (11. Dezember 2015)

Mal eine Frage zu der Garantie:

Greift bei meinem Fall die Garantie oder habe ich das selber verschuldet? Die Reklamation geschieht ja unter Vorbehalt der Nachbelastung, also könnte es sein, dass ich das neue Netzteil dann bezahlen muss?
Ich meine es gibt schlimmeres ^^, aber ich würde das nur mal gerne wissen, damit ich vorbereitet bin.

Nochmal zur Situation:
PC an und plötzlich geht der Strom aus. Ich gehe an den Sicherungskasten und schalte den Strom wieder an, aber der PC lässt sich nicht mehr starten.
Dabei fällt der Strom nur in dem PC-Zimmer aus.

Lg Verwalter


----------



## Cooler Master (16. Dezember 2015)

Guten Tag,
Netzteile der GM-Serie haben 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie, also gibt es kein Szenario, in welchem du dir ein neues kaufen musst.
Wie ist die RMA-Prozedur bei MF abgelaufen ? Ist ein Ersatz unterwegs zu dir ?
--
Sylvain


----------



## DerVerwalter (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

die RMA-Prozedur ist hervorragend abgelaufen. Mindfactory hat mir direkt aufgrund von Kulanz ein neues geschickt, welches bereits seit Samstag in meinem PC verbaut ist. 
Glücklicherweise sind die andere PC-Komponenten alle unbeschädigt. 

LG


----------

